
QISKit: A software development kit for writing quantum computing programs - vtomole
https://github.com/QISKit/qiskit-sdk-py
======
gitgud
Very interesting project, it's not my area, but it looks more like the program
code is intertwined with the architecture of the quantum computer hardware.

Take for example this piece of code. It seems to define the registers and
measure them, so this is more like writing quantum emulators, rather than
programs. Right?

    
    
        from qiskit import QuantumProgram
        qp = QuantumProgram()
        qr = qp.create_quantum_register('qr',2)
        cr = qp.create_classical_register('cr',2)
        qc = qp.create_circuit('Bell',[qr],[cr])

~~~
vtomole
They are quantum programs. The bell state program you posted is not really
enough to show how you would use this SDK. Here is a better example [0] that
shows how intermediate quantum computers will be used to solve optimization
problems.

[0]: [https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/QISKit/qiskit-
tutorial/b...](https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/QISKit/qiskit-
tutorial/blob/stable/4_applications/classical_optimization.ipynb)

